# A-Power Pure Black PSU



## akashanksta (Jun 26, 2008)

Is this psu any good? it was really cheap and its rated at 680W. I'm a little worried because I've been reading a lot of threads on how these cheap psu are really BAD. Can someone help me out?

heres the link http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=APBK680&cat=PWR&cpc=PWRbsc

thanks


----------



## akashanksta (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know a good psu for my build:
Q6600 with OCZ Vanquisher Heat sink
MSI P7N SLI Platinum Mobo
XFX 8800GT Zalman Edition
Seagate 500GB SATA HDD
Lite-On SuperAllwrite Lightscribe SATA DVD Burner x2
NZXT Apollo Black ATX case
Logisys 52-in-1 Internal Card Reader
HP 1.44MB Floppy Drive

I plan on overclocking my CPU to about 3.0 or 3.2 Ghz. I think im going to return the A-power psu because i dont want to risk it, but I really want to try and see if the psu will work for my first boot.


any suggestions??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w
a 680w that only supplies 22a on the 12v line is absolute rubbish
pcie requires a min output of 26ampa


----------



## akashanksta (Jun 26, 2008)

anything on the cheaper side, as i am on a budget?

thanks for the help

are these good for my builds:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go with this one then
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341010


----------



## akashanksta (Jun 26, 2008)

what about http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171013


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it should run your current setup


----------



## akashanksta (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks a lot for all the help


----------



## akashanksta (Jun 26, 2008)

hey i had another quick question: I'm getting my shipment in today so that I will have all of the parts necessary to start my build. I was wondering if I could use that A power pure black psu, that I still have since I didnt ship it back yet, to boot up my computer and load the os and such? Will my computer boot? and will Geeks.com take my return if I use the psu a couple times?

THANKS


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

best to wait for the right one


----------

